# Durban Sands Registered Letter



## patsymck (Feb 18, 2011)

I received a letter from DS for a Final Demand for the maintenance fees for 2011.  They want R60 extra for administration fees.  They are giving me 7 days to pay up or they will start legal proceedings.  Has anyone received one of these letters and do they really go that far?

Patsy


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 22, 2011)

Patsy,
No, but I've typically paid over a year in advance.  Not sure if they're bluffing or not.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## eal (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't understand - did you not pay your mf's for this year?


----------



## patsymck (Feb 22, 2011)

eal said:


> I don't understand - did you not pay your mf's for this year?



eal,  this is the first year I waited so long,  I had been trying to sell them, give them away, and so forth.  I scanned and emailed my levy information to first resorts but have had no reply.  I guess I will try to fax the info to pay.


----------

